# Saddle bags.. For dogs?



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

That doesn't sound very safe to me but then again I've never heard of it before.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We had a daschund that rode right across the saddle as a kid. Jack Russels are often trained to do it. The tail is a handle, they would pull them out of the hole by the tail and throw them on the saddle in front.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's this: Amazon.com: Camo Backpack Dog Carrier-for Dogs up to 16 Pounds: Everything Else

(If my horse took off running, I wouldn't want my dog attached to it. lol)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think rather than having a bag where he is attached to the horse, you would be better off training him to ride behind the saddle on his own. That way, if something happened, he could jump off to safety.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the idea of having him ride behind the saddle! If we get a chance to work on this I'm going to have to get some pics! I don't like the backpack because if I fell he would be
smooshed :/ I guess I was thinking a sort of
bag he could hop out of, but I do like the riding idea best for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You may be able to fashion a sort of box type carrier for him. Something soft with sides a few inches tall that would give him a bit of security without actually containing him.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

If it were me, I would even go so far as to taking a small dog bed (with sides) and sewing it to the back of a saddle pad.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

How funny--I thought you were asking about the kind that the dog carries! Should have read the post first.


----------

